# Help me pick a sling/wrap and cloth diapers



## jessmke

I currently use an Ergo with Isla and I love it, it is very comfortable for both of us. She no longer tolerates a front or hip carry, but loves being on my back. The problem is that in the summer it is way too hot to wear her in the Ergo. I am looking for a wrap or sling that will be more comfortable for her in the heat, BUT I also want something that I can use next summer for a newborn (we will be trying for baby #2 in September, so could have a newborn as early as next June). I didn't really baby wear Isla around the house when she was a newborn, but I think that when we have baby #2 I will need to baby wear more because I will have to be chasing Isla around all day. There are no sling libraries where I live so I can't try anything out before I buy.

I have been looking at ring slings because there is a local lady that makes them out of athletic mesh so they are cool and breathable and dry quickly. They are also the cheapest of all the slings I have seen. However the mesh is stretchy so it is not suitable for a back carry. Isla may tolerate a hip carry in a sling because it is way less cumbersome than the Ergo and the strap won't be in her face, but I have no way of knowing in advance. I could buy a woven ring sling and use it for a back carry, but it won't be as cool as the athletic mesh, plus they are significantly more expensive. Additionally, looking at youtube videos I'm not sure I would feel very secure using a ring sling for a back carry, regardless of the fabric. 

I would also like something that would allow me to wear newborn baby on my front, while also wearing Isla in the Ergo on my back for when we are out shopping and running errands. I feel like a ring sling would be uncomfortable because the Ergo strap would go overtop of the rings.

A woven wrap looks like a great choice for a back carry and for wearing on my front while the Ergo is on my back, and it looks more secure for carrying a newborn. BUT it is a lot of fabric and I worry it will be just as hot as the Ergo for Isla (and possibly more hot for me!). Also, the woven wraps go for $100-150 which just seems crazy to me for just a big piece of fabric.

The other thing I am looking at are cloth diapers. I currently use Bum Genius pocket diapers with Isla which I really like. I got them as hand-me-downs from my sister so I didn't really have a choice in what type of cloth diaper I wanted to use. When baby #2 comes along Isla will still be in diapers (barring some sort of miracle), so I will need to buy more cloth diapers for the newborn. I am thinking cost-wise it might be best to use prefolds for the newborn, and then once the newborn grows out of them hopefully Isla will be out of diapers and newborn can then use Isla's hand-me-down pocket diapers. I don't want to spend a fortune and have a giant stash of diapers if I only end up having 2 in diapers for 6 months or so. But then who knows how long it will take Isla to be potty trained.

I realize it is a bit early to be thinking about diapers, but I like to buy things second hand so I want to keep my eyes peeled for good deals on second hand diapers.

Money isn't really an issue for us, but we don't like to spend unnecessarily so I am trying to make the purchases that will best suit our needs while spending as little money as possible.

Help!!


----------



## Button#

I haven't tried an ergo yet but last summer I got a beautiful linen cotton woven wrap (didymos). I didn't have any problems carrying her in it in the heat (uk though so maybe not as hot as where you are).


----------



## kajastarlight

I had a Moby wrap when my ds3 was newborn - 5 months and loved it, except it was very warm. Then I got a ring sling and loved that. I don't feel comfortable doing a back carry with a ring sling either. 
I would suggest a wrap if you are going to back carry even if it will be a bit warm. I think the straps from the back carrier would hurt where it goes over the rings and it would make it hard to adjust the ring sling if you need to.
For diapers, if you are looking for deals and second hand I would suggest getting a variety. :)


----------



## MindUtopia

I would go for a woven wrap, but you might also consider a stretchy wrap like a moby for the first few months if you have a little extra to spend. Our moby was wonderful and so comfortable and we got so much use out of it. We switched to a woven wrap around 4-5 months and then used that for the next 2+ years, so if you intend to babywear longer than the first few months, a woven is really a worthwhile investment. My husband liked the Ergo because it was just easier to put on for him, but I much prefered the woven. I found it easier to put on once I got the hang of it and it was also just so, so much more comfortable, especially for doing the sort of things you'll have to do with a toddler to chase around after, like bending over, crouching down or sitting. I found having both was well worth the investment.


----------



## jessmke

Our summer has been terrible so I have been able to get away with wearing Isla in the Ergo without her getting too hot, but I think I will bite the bullet and invest in a woven wrap, I think that will be the best option to use with Isla and with a newborn. We are going to Hawaii in November so I will take it with me and try it out in the heat and see how comfortable she is. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## fij123

I'm with MindUtopia on this one, look into stretchy wraps. A very lightweight option that are great in the summer as unlike some of the bulkier carriers with straps, these won't get too hot when you're moving about.

Take a look at the KangaWrap, bear in mind that this one is only designed for the front carry but a big plus is that all profits from this wrap support maternity healthcare projects in developing countries so you can be supporting a good cause at the same time!


----------

